# D-Link 220 ISA troubles...

## mrhodes

Hi everyone... 

I was wondering if anyone out there has a D-Link 220 that you have successfully setup with Gentoo. 

when I boot off the CD, first thing I do is 'modprobe ne' 

that brings the following up: 

"ISAPNP: Scanning for PnP Cards... 

ISAPNP: Card 'D-Link DE-220P PnP ISA Card' 

ISAPNP: 1 Plug & Play card detected total 

ne.c: ISAPnP reports Generic PNP at i/o 0x240, irg 12 

... 

... 

eth0: NE2000 Found at 0x240, using IRG 12" 

after that, I 'dhcpcd eth0' 

after a couple seconds... 

"NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out" 

appears... 

anyone have any suggestions? 

I also tried to hardcode all values in, it didn't work either 

thanks for any help, 

Mike

----------

## Guest

He ya ... 

try disable the pnp on the card ... ( you need to boot in dos  and do it whit the floppy drivers  )

and putting the card on a irq that is free ( event try to reserve it in the bios )

mine is working ok on irq 9 i/o 0x280

its a bad ne2000 clone but got it to work on linux and all bsd

----------

